# That porn topic



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

I am looking for so input on porn??It seems to have a rather bad rap here.My wife and I use to watch it a little when we were much younger.Now she thinks its sick for many yrs.
But I am trying to get her to watch it for educational reasons now.Lets call it mommy porn,or more romantic porn,Not something nasty. I just feel she should get a update perspective of new positions and what its like for others.Porn has such a bad label.I have seen some from X-art that are very sensual and romantic,And some have massaging that would be exciting to watch together.But she has that old porn thing in her mind.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Why not just read one of the many previous porn debate threads? The same arguments just keep getting recycled anyway. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

Go to sexual education videos for sexual education, not porn! Porn (most of what I've seen anyway) isn't very educational. She'd likely be more open to it if it was a sex ed video. Porn is mostly made by men for men and is mostly a fake fantasy even if you think it's "romantic".

I've seen educational videos recommended on here and they are apparently highly erotic as well


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

I think you can get what you desire but not necessarily the way you are going about it. I could be wrong. 

I mention the above reason because of the focus on porn. Looking at it may not be an appealing avenue to greater sexual pleasure or variety for your wife. 

If your goal is to experience a more spontaneous exciting and pleasurable sex life then exploring what you both want seems the best way to go. 

You want your wife to upgrade her knowledge but have you done the same? Porn is a poor way to jump start a mutually pleasurable and connected sex life with a woman who views it negatively.

Have you read any of the really good info on male and female sexuality and relationship dynamics? The last 15 years of research has yielded great strides in those areas. Women are not men with no penises, there are some real differences. do you know what they are? 

Can you think of ways of engaging your wife to want the same things as you? What is the incentive for her? Essentially, you have to first think of your sexual relationship with your wife as something for you both. 

If different positions adds to both you and your wife's pleasure then it will not a stretch to convince her. Think in terms of the benefits to you both and then invite her to the party.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

FemBot said:


> Go to sexual education videos for sexual education, not porn! Porn (most of what I've seen anyway) isn't very educational. She'd likely be more open to it if it was a sex ed video. Porn is mostly made by men for men and is mostly a fake fantasy even if you think it's "romantic".
> 
> I've seen educational videos recommended on here and they are apparently highly erotic as well


In essence, I agree.

You don't watch House for a medical education. You don't watch Law and Order for a law-enforcement or legal education. You don't watch The Big Bang Theory for science education. And, you don't watch porn for sex education.

Fiction, however well (or poorly) done is not intended as an educational tool, regardless of the genre. While you may glean a bit or two of useful information from it, that is incidental...it's purpose is first to entertain, not inform. And, even the truest so-called "amateur" porn is still fictionalized, as the performers are doing so with audience enjoyment in mind...they're playing to the camera and what's more visually appealing to the viewer, as opposed to what's most pleasurable to them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Grayson said:


> In essence, I agree.
> 
> You don't watch House for a medical education. You don't watch Law and Order for a law-enforcement or legal education. You don't watch The Big Bang Theory for science education. And, you don't watch porn for sex education.
> 
> ...




Yes, and as I have a close friend that runs a porn site i can say that most of it is fake. The voicing is not done by the the naked people you see but others sitting in front of a mike. So that ridiculous screaming you hear isn't even coming from the woman you're looking at. If you listen closely you'll notice that the voices sound familiar even when the actor/actress is different. There are other things that they fake as well. OP, please do not claim to be using porn for "education", just admit it excites you and you want your wife to be more like a porn actress.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

FemBot said:


> Go to sexual education videos for sexual education, not porn! Porn (most of what I've seen anyway) isn't very educational. She'd likely be more open to it if it was a sex ed video. Porn is mostly made by men for men and is mostly a fake fantasy even if you think it's "romantic".
> 
> I've seen educational videos recommended on here and they are apparently highly erotic as well


OK....:rofl:

the woodchuck


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

Just Wondering said:


> I am looking for so input on porn??It seems to have a rather bad rap here.My wife and I use to watch it a little when we were much younger.Now she thinks its sick for many yrs.
> But I am trying to get her to watch it for educational reasons now.Lets call it mommy porn,or more romantic porn,Not something nasty. I just feel she should get a update perspective of new positions and what its like for others.Porn has such a bad label.I have seen some from X-art that are very sensual and romantic,And some have massaging that would be exciting to watch together.But she has that old porn thing in her mind.


You want her to learn from new positions from porn? I don't partake but that doesn't stop me from requesting new things from my husband. 99% of the things we do in the figurative and literal bedroom comes from my own curiosity and mind. And I'll tell you, even though I don't watch porn, I know for a fact I am more adventurous than my husband. 

Porn won't turn vanilla into chocolate. Turning a woman onto it won't necessarily change what kind of sexual partner she is. Why not suggest stuff to try without bringing in the porn? If she finds porn itself distasteful, it might sully anything new you want to try. 

For example, if my husband said "watch this lady get DP'ed. She loves it. It's so hot." I might be a little hesitant. She's an actress getting paid to make those funky faces. She might not really even enjoy it! But in the middle of sex, if he suggested it and told me he had fantasized about trying it with me, I'd be a heck of a lot more willing to try.


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

AnnieAsh said:


> You want her to learn from new positions from porn? I don't partake but that doesn't stop me from requesting new things from my husband. 99% of the things we do in the figurative and literal bedroom comes from my own curiosity and mind. And I'll tell you, even though I don't watch porn, I know for a fact I am more adventurous than my husband.
> 
> Porn won't turn vanilla into chocolate. Turning a woman onto it won't necessarily change what kind of sexual partner she is. Why not suggest stuff to try without bringing in the porn? If she finds porn itself distasteful, it might sully anything new you want to try.
> 
> For example, if my husband said "watch this lady get DP'ed. She loves it. It's so hot." I might be a little hesitant. She's an actress getting paid to make those funky faces. She might not really even enjoy it! But in the middle of sex, if he suggested it and told me he had fantasized about trying it with me, I'd be a heck of a lot more willing to try.


Well said,And a very good point and advice Thanks


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> OK....:rofl:
> 
> the woodchuck


:scratchhead:

Am I to assume you don't find realistic sex erotic?


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

Neither here nor there but there actually is instructional porn. Its still porn because full genitals and sexual acts are shown. However there is a lot of anatomy and technique explained before hand. I recently watched one on cunnalingus and one woman was pointing to different parts of the female anatomy and then showing different ways to stimulate the clitoris. Also showing what not to do.


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

MissScarlett said:


> Neither here nor there but there actually is instructional porn. Its still porn because full genitals and sexual acts are shown. However there is a lot of anatomy and technique explained before hand. I recently watched one on cunnalingus and one woman was pointing to different parts of the female anatomy and then showing different ways to stimulate the clitoris. Also showing what not to do.


I wouldn't consider that porn! Porn IMO is fictional or fantasy sex designed for high arousal not instruction. The sex ed videos I was talking about are like What you are describing here (should have been more specific!) They Show sex acts but in an instructional and respectful way. You are more likely to see 'real' women with real feelings, thus instructing mates on what generally feels good for a woman and vice versa. I learned quite a bit on how to give head.... No complaints so far


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

There is a porn star (can't think of her name) who directs and produces instructional videos. 

She has commentary on the tape, she doesn't stand by them and talk and point, but rather does sort of a voice over when editing the tapes. 

I have never seen them myself, just heard her in an interview talking about it. Ill try to find it. It's gonna drive me bananas now anyway. lol


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

Jessica Drake. Glad that didn't take too much googling. lol


----------

